# Forcing iPad Users to buy at iTunes: Apple Is Itching for a Lawsuit



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

May I respectully suggest...

If Apple really forces iPad & iPhone users to buy books through its iTunes store, a very savvy class action lawyer could make a bundle in a lawsuit.

Here's the story from today Los Angeles Times: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-apple-ebooks-20110202,0,2594917.story

Paul Levine

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

This is pretty much a non-story. Apple hasn’t changed their policy at all, these restrictions have been in force from day one of the App Store, for all apps.


Here's Apple's reply to the situation:

“We have not changed our developer terms or guidelines,” Apple spokesperson Trudy Muller told Ars. “We are now requiring that if an app offers customers the ability to purchase books outside of the app, that the same option is also available to customers from within the app with in-app purchase.”

Notice that Apple is not requiring sales to be through the App Store, but books have to be available there, also.

This isn’t to say that at some point in the future Apple can't go crazy and restrict sales to the App Store, but at the moment, that is not the case.

Mike


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Mike, for the clarification.  I was alerted to this by some iPad readers who sensed danger ahead.

I would love to know the breakdown of Amazon e-book sales.  What percentage comes from Kindle purchasers?  What percentage through apps on other devices?

Paul Levine


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

It's all about da money, honey! We have it; they want it. No doubt, they'll get it too! Let's deregulate the post office.


----------

